# City of Manteca releases video from deadly 2017 officer-involved shooting



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Good shoot, Q5 by PO cut to about 2:30





The city of Manteca released video Friday of a deadly officer-involved shooting that happened more than two years ago along Highway 99 south of Lathrop Road.

A 58-year-old Manteca man was spotted waving a knife on Highway 99 on Feb. 15, 2017, the city of Manteca said. Several callers reported the incident to police, who showed up and shut down the highway to talk to the man.

In the newly released video, the man is seen arguing with another person while police surround him. An officer then asks the other person to back away from the scene.

Officers then shock on the man, who is seen holding a knife, with a stun gun. The video shows the man waving the knife as he takes a few steps toward a Manteca police officer, who fires his weapon several times.

The man was treated at the scene but died in a hospital from his injuries seven days later.

The San Juan County District Attorney's Office investigated and determined last month that the shooting was justified and that the officer wouldn't face any charges.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Two things:

- The officers were too close to the suspect. Need to give him more space, especially since they didn't have any cover
available to them.
- A 40mm and or a beanbag shotgun would have been better tools to use if they had access to them. They would have
helped the officers keep their distance and not have to get too close to use the Taser (which in this case, wasn't effective)


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I didn’t see very much verbal interaction between the officers and the man who was shot. Was there more video available before this? It seems like some de-escalation might be possible. It’s clear he was distressed over something and maybe mental illness was a factor.


----------

